
An RV Camp Sprang Up Outside Google and Mountain View Wants to Ban It - spking
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/silicon-valley-shame-living-van-090010246.html
======
hedora
This article fails to mention that Mountain View has been blocking improved
transit to service the office park in the area for at least a decade.

(Starting a private bus service wasn’t Google’s “plan A”. Their preferred
approach was to get the city set up adequate service between the Mountain View
train station and surrounding office parks.

Although a buy of new housing is finally going in, it’s clearly too little and
too late.

Anyway, needing to ban shanty towns usually means you suck at being mayor (at
least in city simulators).

Maybe they’ll take the housing and transit shortages more seriously moving
forward.

